# How do you have vendors use your site?



## GrumpyPenis (Jan 21, 2022)

So would they pay me and I make the post for them?

Do I make them pay to have an account on my site? or do I let them have an account for free, then charge them a small fee when someone buys from them? 

Would I make it a one time fee or a monthly fee ( for buying an account )

I know this is probably all basic knowledge but I have never done this before.


----------



## GrumpyPenis

Also how would I go about escrow?


----------



## HEISENBERG (Jan 22, 2022)

Every business has its problems and if you have a solution to any of them, you will become in demand.
There are problems in the drug trade:
- Synthesis Techniques
- Getting the reagents
- Distribution.

We are committed to solving all three issues, soon we will be able to solve these problems almost without delay.
If your goal is just to make money, and you copy other people's models, then your chances of success tend to a minimum.


----------



## GrumpyPenis

HEISENBERG said:


> Every business has its problems and if you have a solution to any of them, you will become in demand.
> There are problems in the drug trade:
> - Synthesis Techniques
> - Getting the reagents
> ...



HEISENBERG 
did you reply to the wrong thread?


----------



## HEISENBERG

GrumpyPenis said:


> did you reply to the wrong thread?



GrumpyPenisI answered you correctly. I understand what your questions are about, you want to start an online drug business to make money. Your desire to do so is only motivated by the idea that the drug trade is profitable in and of itself. This is a misconception. As one of our users said, it is an expensive hobby.
I advise you to make an effort to learn the basics on your own, then you will understand what I meant in the post above.


----------



## GrumpyPenis

HEISENBERG said:


> I answered you correctly. I understand what your questions are about, you want to start an online drug business to make money. Your desire to do so is only motivated by the idea that the drug trade is profitable in and of itself. This is a misconception. As one of our users said, it is an expensive hobby.
> I advise you to make an effort to learn the basics on your own, then you will understand what I meant in the post above.



HEISENBERGmy questions were just about how i should let vendors use my site and what would be the best option for recieving money, didnt mean to make it sound like im only interested in money, i can learn alot of things from this if i do it right


----------



## brianvene1

HEISENBERG said:


> Every business has its problems and if you have a solution to any of them, you will become in demand.
> There are problems in the drug trade:
> - Synthesis Techniques
> - Getting the reagents
> ...



HEISENBERG@GrumpyPenis he answered your question, yes.
The "Distribution" category is about to trade your product, and we cant give you a map or something, you need to study and make it your own, people will not show their process in a forum, i mean, to a original and safe option.

You allways can use trusted markets and create a account, btw, i recommend you do it anyway as a test, and read the teams.
goodlucky


----------

